
Stay home except for essential needs - ddlatham
https://sf.gov/stay-home-except-essential-needs
======
earthtourist
We should all be very happy this is finally happening, even if it is a huge
inconvenience.

The important thing to remember is that society definitely will return to
normal. It's just a matter of time.

The math tells us that ~95% people will get through this with a week or two of
downtime, rendering them immunized against this virus, and then they'll be
right back to work.

These extreme measures are to ensure as many people as possible survive
hospitalization. We're all saving lives by staying home.

~~~
milesskorpen
From what I've heard & read, we don't actually know that people are rendered
immune — and even if they are, we don't know how long the immunity would last.

~~~
ck2
There's also that little problem we get new versions of the flu virus every
year, why isn't that going to happen with covid-19 now? It's got billions of
hosts.

~~~
raz32dust
It is very likely that this will become an ongoing thing where we have to get
shots every year.

------
chickenpotpie
People are forgetting that any preventative action in a pandemic will seem
like an overreaction because it is a PREVENTATIVE action. We're not reacting
to a few people having COVID-19, we're reacting to the millions we know will
have COVID-19.

~~~
avip
By definition, any successful preventive action would always look like an
overreaction.

~~~
chickenpotpie
Exactly what I'm getting at. We can't judge our reactions to the current
circumstances because that's not what we're reacting to.

~~~
arwhatever
But we can sure as hell judge our current reactions based on the direction the
infection charts are pointing!

------
smallgovt
Service-based professionals who live paycheck by paycheck are screwed. What
can the government do to get aid to these individuals ASAP?

~~~
muzz
California has had this in place for a few weeks now:
[https://www.edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019.htm](https://www.edd.ca.gov/about_edd/coronavirus-2019.htm)

~~~
nostromo
That's beyond weak.

Laid off service workers don't need job training or resume assistance.

~~~
alwaysdoit
> Reduced Work Hours

> If your employer has reduced your hours or shut down operations due to
> COVID-19, you can file an Unemployment Insurance (UI) claim. UI provides
> partial wage replacement benefit payments to workers who lose their job or
> have their hours reduced, through no fault of their own. Workers who are
> temporarily unemployed due to COVID-19 and expected to return to work with
> their employer within a few weeks are not required to actively seek work
> each week. However, they must remain able and available and ready to work
> during their unemployment for each week of benefits claimed and meet all
> other eligibility criteria. Eligible individuals can receive benefits that
> range from $40-$450 per week.

> The Governor’s Executive Order waives the one-week unpaid waiting period, so
> you can collect UI benefits for the first week you are out of work. If you
> are eligible, the EDD processes and issues payments within a few weeks of
> receiving a claim.

------
duxup
Not in SF, but they closed the schools were I am.

I went to pick up my kid's medication and iPad at school today.

They opened their library and were letting kids checkout extra books to take
home. I thought that was a nice gesture.

------
bmmayer1
"It is mandatory. This Order is a legal Order issued under the authority of
California law. You are required to comply, and it is a misdemeanor crime not
to follow the order (although the intent is not for anyone to get into
trouble)."

What does this mean regarding enforcement? Are people going to get ticketed /
jailed? Will the police be out in force to check papers?

~~~
FalconSensei
Maybe not now, but thats whats happening in Italy

------
vintermann
In English, Spanish and... Filipino? Is that a major language in SF for some
reason?

~~~
GrifMD
~320,000 citizens of Filipino decent in the Bay according to the 2000 census,
so yes it's a big population, though I know that number doesn't reflect
Filipino as a person's primary language, but still it's a good indicator.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Filipino_Ameri...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demographics_of_Filipino_Americans#San_Francisco_Bay_Area)

------
p1mrx
> "Can I leave home to visit friends or family members if there is no urgent
> need?" "No."

It will be interesting to see what happens to a society when sex is
effectively prohibited for months.

~~~
majormajor
Good chance that there's _more_ sex, not less, throughout all this. Could be a
bunch of babies coming! Fewer hookups, sure... but lots of people have sex
with steady partners that they'll be stuck in place with.

------
christkv
What do they do with all the homeless ?

~~~
muzz
They'll be put in hotel rooms

Edit:
[https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article241216061.html](https://www.sacbee.com/news/local/article241216061.html)

~~~
sombremesa
That didn't go well for Seattle.

[https://q13fox.com/2020/03/13/king-county-changes-policy-
for...](https://q13fox.com/2020/03/13/king-county-changes-policy-for-kent-
motel-after-homeless-person-leaves-quarantine-site-shoplifts-from-nearby-
store/)

Edit: Not sure why adding information to the discussion is being downvoted - I
didn't even convey an opinion. Maybe this is a sign that HN is now Reddit 2.

This is my last post here. Heading to Wikipedia, where at least facts are
appreciated. Hope the like-minded ones join me.

~~~
FalconSensei
In a sense, that's why I prefer Twitter. At least people have to actually
reply to you if they don't like your post

------
fennecfoxen
The government has likely overstepped its legal authority here. It is likely a
violation of Constitutional rights for the government to declare that you may
not visit other people in person, and it takes a damn high bar to clear the
necessary scrutiny to render it legal — high enough that courts have declared
some Ebola quarantines in the US to be a violation of civil liberties (see:
Kaci Hickox).

I am curious to see how long this lasts, and whether there will be lawsuits to
that effect.

(Also. I am being modded down for this for no apparent good reason. This is
not a violation of my civil liberties, though there may be ways to make HN a
better place that are more consistent with site guidelines.)

~~~
earthtourist
Even if it is legally questionable (not sure it is, I'm not a lawyer) what
jackass would bother suing over it?

This is a completely reasonable order given the emergency situation. No
reasonable person should object to it.

(I did not downvote you)

~~~
jahlove
This sounds like exactly the kind of thing ACLU would fight. And their twitter
suggests they will:

[https://twitter.com/ACLU_NorCal/status/1236722627000975361](https://twitter.com/ACLU_NorCal/status/1236722627000975361)

~~~
notJim
That is related to people coming off cruise ships being quarantined, where
they are actually confined. This order is different, because you are still
allowed to leave your house for essentials, exercise, etc. Not saying whether
it's legal/illegal/good/bad/whatever. Just noting that it's a different
scenario.

------
wellthisisgreat
What is essential job?

~~~
madengr
They have no idea. A grocery store worker is essential, until the freezer
craps out, at which time a HVAC repairman is essential, who needs a part
delivered via FedEX, who needs a functioning airport, etc. There are too many
micro-essentials to count.

~~~
geofft
This is untrue. They have an idea and all of those cases (grocery worker, HVAC
repairmen, FedEx, and airports as necessary to support essential work) are
accounted for in the actual order.

------
kbos87
Armchair civil libertarians pontificating about whether or not it is
technically legal are doing nothing other than distracting. I want and need
the full force of the government in a time like this to see us through this,
as do a lot of people. Right now we are seeing a severe under-reaction. At
this moment to argue about whether or not the government can do something it
should do for the greater good doesn’t help us.

